# Calling all DIY flavour manufacturers/mixologists



## Rude Rudi (2/10/16)

Came across this awesome new Canadian flavour concentrate supplier offering an exciting collection of unique flavours, ala R2M flavours from www.carlossconcoctions.co.za/R2M = already mixed - just add pg, vg and nic. 
www.wonderflavours.com/collections/all

Of note is the whole collection = 25 flavours for the equivalent of R16.72 per 10ml (they sell it in ounces which is 30ml for just on R50)
www.wonderflavours.com/products/complete-collection?variant=29752040908

Surely our local mixologist can compete locally with this concept and pricing?

P.S they have pecan pie!!


Apologies for the pasted links, can't figure out how to insert links on iPad...



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (2/10/16)

Hi @Rude Rudi 

Have moved this to the "Who has stock" subforum so vendors can reply and discuss freely regarding these types of products.


----------



## DizZa (2/10/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Came across this awesome new Canadian flavour concentrate supplier offering an exciting collection of unique flavours, ala R2M flavours from www.carlossconcoctions.co.za/R2M = already mixed - just add pg, vg and nic.
> www.wonderflavours.com/collections/all
> 
> Of note is the whole collection = 25 flavours for the equivalent of R16.72 per 10ml (they sell it in ounces which is 30ml for just on R50)
> ...




Can't seem to see any MSDS certificates or ingredients breakdown of the concentrates? That would be my biggest concern in stocking this.

The best thing about stocking TFA,FA,CAP and all the big names out there is that the contents is available to the public, just my 2c.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/10/16)

What makes you think the flavours are worth the effort?


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/10/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> What makes you think the flavours are worth the effort?




The flavours sound interesting and gives the DIY enthusiast an 'easy' alternative for making some juice, an entry level option so to speak.

It's not so much the complexity of the flavours, more the choices and ease of use of these products. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/10/16)

DizZa said:


> Can't seem to see any MSDS certificates or ingredients breakdown of the concentrates? That would be my biggest concern in stocking this.
> 
> The best thing about stocking TFA,FA,CAP and all the big names out there is that the contents is available to the public, just my 2c.



My post is not so much aimed at stocking it but rather for the local manufacturers to make their own bases for the local DIY market.

The certification on these are in progress - as it is a brand new business - or so the discussion on Facebook says...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/10/16)

We are still considering releasing premixes of our All Day Vapes range, for that reason. But then the flavour combinations are tested and reviewed via the juice reviews. Whether the mixed concentrate recipes are good is still a very important factor. As is the quality of ingredients.

I don't know about others, but unless I know what's in there I won't sell it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/10/16)

Ok, I'm not trying to discuss the flavours, combinations or certifications from this supplier but rather the concept of these pre-mixed flavour bases in the local market. 
There are 2 or 3 local manufacturers of the ready to make concentrates and I am of the opinion that the R2M concept is a fantastic opportunity for local manufacturers to provide the DIY community with some options/alternatives.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/10/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> My post is not so much aimed at stocking it but rather for the local manufacturers to make their own bases for the local DIY market.
> 
> The certification on these are in progress - as it is a brand new business - or so the discussion on Facebook says...
> 
> ...


 @Rude Rudi The concept isn't new. I, amongst others have considered it for a while. @method1 brought in some. 

We have actually again discussed introducing our range in concentrate form soon. We want to better serve the DIY community but it's a two-way street. Pricing must make it worthwhile and sustainable. There was a major bruhaha about that not long ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (3/10/16)

We will most definitely looking into this, also not stocking their concentrates, but rather looking at getting the Lab to recreate similar profiles.

We do have a similar concept in the Gold Label range of Designer Vapes. They are all R2M concentrates. 

We are running the Recipe initiative, giving reward to submissions, in order to expand the Gold Label range with flavor profiles you guys like.

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (3/10/16)

It's an interesting market segment. Enyawreklaw was talking about not having to adhere to the FDA's Aug 8 deadline because his premixes are not finished tobacco products, they are components.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (31/7/17)

Hi! I'd like to know if any TFA concentrates contain alcohol, and if so, do all of them do? Or just some?

I'm buying a starter upper package from blckvapour and someone told me some concentrates contain alcohol he just doesn't know which ones.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Andre (31/7/17)

Jengz said:


> Hi! I'd like to know if any TFA concentrates contain alcohol, and if so, do all of them do? Or just some?
> 
> I'm buying a starter upper package from blckvapour and someone told me some concentrates contain alcohol he just doesn't know which ones.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Valley Vapour has a list of all their concentrates, containing alcohol - here. Do not think Blck has such a list. Wait, I just checked, Blck has a list too - here.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jengz (31/7/17)

Andre said:


> Valley Vapour has a list of all their concentrates, containing alcohol - here. Do not think Blck has such a list. Wait, I just checked, Blck has a list too - here.


Thank so much! This is great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (31/7/17)

WF has some decent stuff and some not so great stuff, just like most companies do - however nearly all their flavours have sucralose in them, so using a bunch of their flavourings in a recipe can quickly lead to a sucralose OD. They aren't really one shots either.

From our side, we will be stocking a bunch of one-shots in the near future, have re-worked our pricing structure on ENYAWREKLAW concentrates (Rose Milk available shortly!) & are in talks with EJM (the Kopel / Jarvis / Atom crew) to stock their one shots as well.


----------

